

Artsy.net is now open source - zamiang_brennan
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2014/09/05/we-open-sourced-our-isomorphic-javascript-website/

======
bigethan
Neat. What's the use case for this code vs. Easel?

~~~
orta
To my knowledge, Force ( which is [http://artsy.net](http://artsy.net) ) is an
Ezel app. So this is an example of how to build a non-trivial application
using the Ezel ideas.

